# Big Pot Seizure in Lowell



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

LOWELL -- Police estimate they confiscated more than 100 pounds of marijuana as part of an arrest that started behind Captain John's restaurant on Westford Street last night, police said.

At least three people were arrested.

"We're talking about 100 pounds, it's not a couple of bags," said Capt. Kevin J. Staveley.

The drugs were in cardboard boxes.

Police were staking out Unit 56 at Vespa Condominiums on Pawtucket Boulevard when they spotted two men leave the garage. Officer John Samaris followed the gray RAV4 to the rear of Captain John's where they got out and moved a box to another RAV4, said Sgt. James Trudel.

Police moved in around 6:15 p.m. and took the box which had about 25 pounds of marijuana, he said.

"This is high-test, it's about $3,500 a pound," Trudel said.

Police got search warrants for Unit 56 and the home at 110 Rock St. Police found two handguns including a Ruger .45 and a generic 9 milimeter as well as cash, a cash counter and Xanax drugs hidden in shoes, police said.

Advertisement

Police last night said Captain John's was not directly connected to this arrest.

However, because of ongoing problems at the bar in recent years, including drugs, Acting Police Superintendent Kenneth Lavallee sent a complaint to the city License Commission Thursday requesting disciplinary action against the establishment at 333 Westford St., in Cupples Square. A hearing has been scheduled Thursday to deal with the complaints.

The bar was the scene for two homicides this year, the latest coming early Wednesday morning, when police say William Peters, 35, of Lowell, was killed by one punch thrown by Alex Adorno, 28, of Tewksbury. They were fighting over money, police say.

Commissioners declared that they would not entertain any request for a continuance of the special meeting and asked city attorneys to look into whether it is possible to subpoena restaurant owner Nick Kozombolis and his sister, Maria Kozombolis, a manager of the establishment, to appear before them.

On May 20, Dennis Bilodeau, 22, of Lowell, was found dead after being severely beaten in front of the restaurant. No one has been arrested in his slaying, although one person has been charged with perjury in the crime.


----------

